# Froxlor-Mails kopieren



## Raver (12. Feb. 2012)

Moin moin!
Bin nun auf dieses fabelhafte System "ISPConfig" umgestiegen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber ein Punkt stört mich noch:
Ich hatte rund 30 Mailaccounts bei dem Froxlor-System die alle dann unter /var/customers/mail/xxx/info@example.com/* lagen(z.B.). Nun möchte ich diese E-Mails wieder in die jeweiligen Accounts einspielen in dem neuen ISPConfig, aber ein simples kopieren der Dateien in "cur" reicht dazu anscheinend nicht aus. Hat jemand noch eine Idee?

Grüße,
Kenneth


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2012)

Welches mail format verwendet denn froxlor un welchen imap daemon? Ispconfig verwendet ein standard maildir++ format.


----------



## Raver (12. Feb. 2012)

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort.
War total vertieft in der Arbeit alles reinzukopieren, scheint doch zu funktionieren aber ich habe noch ein viel größeres Problem gerade bemerkt:
Der Mailserver geht gar nicht.
Ich empfange keine E-Mails mehr und senden kann ich auch keine, das ist natürlich sehr schlecht, in den Logs habe ich auch nichts gefunden.
Bin bei der Installation nach dem Tutorial vorgegangen:
HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]

Ich hoffe man kann mir hier schnell helfen, vielen dank schon einmal im vorraus.

Kleiner Nachtrag:
per SquirrelMail kann ich versenden, das geht über Thunderbird auch nicht.
E-Mails reinkommen tun die aber über SquirrelMail auch nicht...


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2012)

Wenn Emails über den mailserver laufen und zumindest postfix gestartet ist, dann musst Du (Fehler)meldungen in der Datei /var/log/mail.log haben. Poste diese bitte.


----------

